# Chopin Concerto Recordings



## Fan66 (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi all:

I saw the other post, but, if you will please, provide your recommendations for the Chopin Piano Concertos. Thank you. 

Fan


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

For Number One, Artur Rubinstein is about as good as it gets.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

For Number Two, Alexis Weissenberg is very fine.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

If you want them both on one disc, Zimerman is a safe buy.

Bella Davidovich did a wonderful recording on Philips for the second.
So did Haskil by the way.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Zimmerman is superb in his first recording with Giulini. His second is more controversial.

Argerich is absolutely fantastic in both but there is a very special no 1 from Lugano live


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

this is my favorite Chopin piano concerto no 2


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Recorded 1968, 1978.


----------



## Fan66 (Jan 22, 2017)

Great! Thank you all for your recommendations. I will listen to them...


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

No. 1 - Pollini. 
No. 2 - Francois.


----------



## Norma Skock (Mar 18, 2017)

Rubinstein is the greatest Chopin interpreter.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Fan66 said:


> Great! Thank you all for your recommendations. I will listen to them...


And please let us know how you did get on.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Argerich, Ortner, and the Vienna KammerOrchester for No. 1 is a good one.


----------

